
“Dangerous Ideas” and “Approved Beliefs” at Stanford Business School - bkohlmann
https://medium.com/non-disclosure/dangerous-ideas-acceptable-ideas-acd4fb67b699
======
gumby
He should take a class out of the B school, in philosophy. This is a well-
trodden topic, and as with his studies of cosmology and biology, understanding
what others have figured out already will give him something to stand on.

Although at least he's thinking, which is sadly uncommon.

